# Medals



## Always Cross (2 Apr 2019)

I’ve got a 100k audax medal. My question is does the speed have to be 15 kph to get a medal? I’ve found the Thanet 166km but the minimum of 14kph would I be able to claim a 150km medal for this ride.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2019)

Just as long as you finish within the time limit stated on the Brevet.

@smutchin organises the Thanet


----------



## Always Cross (2 Apr 2019)

I did it last year on a recumbent trike and I was on target to finish withinthe time limit but missed a turn about 5miles from the finish and I ended up about 5 minutes out of time. So I have unfinished business with it.


----------



## smutchin (15 Apr 2019)

@Always Cross I have you listed in the results as a finisher - official check-in time on my records was 20.18, cutoff was 20.21. IIRC we logged the time you rolled over the finish line rather than the time your card was stamped, which was indeed a few minutes later and perhaps strictly outside the cutoff time. Either way, it was close enough that it would have been only the most churlish organiser who filed you as _hors délai_. (And since it's a non-BRM event, and therefore not a qualifier for any other event, the rules are more relaxed anyway.)

As far as I know, there are no time/speed stipulations on claiming medals - if you're a finisher, you qualify.

Of course, if you want to attempt to register a faster time for your own satisfaction, to make it more definitive, I quite understand - I think I would feel the same in your position (closest I've ever finished to the cutoff on an event is around 10 minutes, so I've never cut it quite so fine). I see you've already entered this year's event - look forward to seeing you in September!

For this year's event, I'm planning on getting in a stock of medals in advance, so you'll be able to claim one at the finish. Since you already qualify, you could order one direct from AUK right now, but if you don't mind waiting until September, I'll keep one aside with your name on it (although not literally with your name on it, I'm afraid).


----------



## Always Cross (15 Apr 2019)

THanks for that I’ll See you in September. I will have that medal this time. And yes I would like to make it before the time just for my peace of mind. Can you tell me what distance will be on the medal please.


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2019)

It will be a 150km medal - AUK doesn't offer an 'Imperial century' medal, unfortunately, which I think is missing a trick. I know some events produce their own specific medals but that's not something I'm able to offer at the moment.

http://audaxmedals.southportcc.co.uk/?product_cat=a2016-distance-medals


----------



## Always Cross (16 Apr 2019)

That’s good thank you 150 km for this one. The 200km medal will be more difficult as their minimum speed seems to be 15 kph maybe next year?


----------

